# lost my xm radio plug



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

so what do i do ?

tonight in bestbuy i seen the skyfi2 boombox with the receiver and home kit with it i was going to buy it but since i dont have the plug to the other receiver i cant transfer my service to the skyfi2 or can i ??? 


let me know 

i Have not listend to xm in 3 weeks now


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Call 1-800-XM-RADIO


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you just lost the A/C adaptor you can pick up a universal one from Radio Shack or WalMart for cheap.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

im using the online feed for now


----------

